
Ask HN: How do you spot problems? - cronjobma
I&#x27;m having a hard time finding &#x27;problems&#x27; that I can build solutions for. I know they are there but for some reason I&#x27;m missing them and instead, end up in the loophole of &#x27;thinking about ideas&#x27; rather than finding problems that I can solve. What are good ways to train my brain to spot problems that I could potentially build a business around?
======
tbirrell
Personal pain points. What do you find to be annoying? Are other people likely
to find it annoying? Go from there.

